# Excited and confused!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, its Noah here again.

I’m turning into such a big boy now weighing 72 grams. I’m also in the final stages of shedding my winter coat and my new feathers are all nice and fluffy. My mom always tells me what a handsome boy I am. 

Anyway I’m really excited about my upcoming holiday at the bird boarding area of the vet clinic (I have no intention of going near the hospital rooms this time!) The boarding part is really fun though because I get to explore and there’s always lots of other birds coming and going. The nurses always fuss over me and I get lots of treats – I also get away with far more cheekiness than I do with my mom and dad. This is a huge adventure for me as it will be my longest stay away from home ever (4 whole weeks!!!) so I’m hoping I’ll have time to make some friends and maybe even find that new companion that I’m still waiting on. (There’s been a delay with that because my parents were worried about this holiday coming up too quickly after a new arrival and that it might interfere with my friend settling in).

So what I’m confused about is this; well there’s two things really;

My mom and dad are going away to get married – I don’t know what married is are but I’m pretty positive it’s not the name of my new friend. I hope I’ll like it though!

The second thing I’m worried about is that my mom told me that after our holidays, she and I will be changing our names!!! But I like being called Noah and I like calling my mom ‘Mom’! And why is my dad not changing his name too???! It just doesn’t make sense! :S


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

You will be fine Noah. Your mum will still be your mum and you will still be Noah. It is only your last name that will change. But you could always hyphenate your name and have both as a surname.

I am sure you are going to have just as good a holiday as your mum and dad are.


----------



## Celyia (Sep 16, 2014)

Considering how handsome you are, no wonder you got those nurses wrapped around your foot. (PRO TIP: I found if I make particularly sad chirps, the nurses would give me MORE millet. So I've been making a lot of sad chirps and they didn't notice how happy it makes me. Muahaha. I'm a mastermind!)

AND OH! I think I know what married is! I'm pretty sure it's the -expensive- kind of millet.

Dude, you are so lucky. It's totally worth a name change for that.

-Tally.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Noah you are such a little cutie ! Think of it as 'your' vacation when your mom and dad are on 'their' vacation! I think everything will be just fine . Oh, and they'll keep calling you Noah, but you will have to start using your dad's last name instead of your mom's from now on. That's what happens I'd say the majority of the time when people get married... don't worry, this 'married' business is something birdies don't have to worry about .

Hey!! I guess I missed a post about your new friend?! Who is this mystery bird :spy:???!!

Congratulations Niamh


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Noah don't you worry I am sure you will have a great holiday when your Mum and Dad are getting Married? I wonder what sort of bird that is hey? 
And you are having a holiday, how lucky make sure you are extra nice to all those ladies and you will have them eating out of your tiny little claws in no time .
Make sure you send us a picture of Married when you meet them won't you ?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks like you are going to have lots of fun on your holiday, Noah and surely when you get back home, your mom and dad will shower you with presents and tasty treats for having been such a good boy while they are away. 

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, Niamh! I'm sending my best wishes to you and your fiancé.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> You will be fine Noah. Your mum will still be your mum and you will still be Noah. It is only your last name that will change. But you could always hyphenate your name and have both as a surname.
> 
> I am sure you are going to have just as good a holiday as your mum and dad are.


Well I'm a big boy now so I guess I will be fine  I'm not sure about all this change I am looking forward to my holiday though 



Celyia said:


> Considering how handsome you are, no wonder you got those nurses wrapped around your foot. (PRO TIP: I found if I make particularly sad chirps, the nurses would give me MORE millet. So I've been making a lot of sad chirps and they didn't notice how happy it makes me. Muahaha. I'm a mastermind!)
> 
> AND OH! I think I know what married is! I'm pretty sure it's the -expensive- kind of millet.
> 
> ...


Tally that's a good idea I just hope that I won't be too sad without my mom and dad for so long - but I think I'll have plenty of distractions. And if they give me raspberries as treats I won't be able to keep the grin off my face  
Ooh you know what married is? That sounds awesome 



RavensGryf said:


> Noah you are such a little cutie ! Think of it as 'your' vacation when your mom and dad are on 'their' vacation! I think everything will be just fine . Oh, and they'll keep calling you Noah, but you will have to start using your dad's last name instead of your mom's from now on. That's what happens I'd say the majority of the time when people get married... don't worry, this 'married' business is something birdies don't have to worry about .
> 
> Hey!! I guess I missed a post about your new friend?! Who is this mystery bird :spy:???!!
> 
> Congratulations Niamh


My mom and dad are going overseas to see my grandparents in Skype! They always talk to me through the Skype screen thing and they love it when I run along the couch but then I get bored and fly off. Perhaps I can still talk to my mom and dad when they're in Skype too?!

But my dad's name is dad!! We can't all be called dad it'll be too confusing!!

Yes my mom is interviewing other potential birds to be my friend and move in with us. I've given her a selection criteria to follow and she is being very selective.



Pretty boy said:


> Noah don't you worry I am sure you will have a great holiday when your Mum and Dad are getting Married? I wonder what sort of bird that is hey?
> And you are having a holiday, how lucky make sure you are extra nice to all those ladies and you will have them eating out of your tiny little claws in no time .
> Make sure you send us a picture of Married when you meet them won't you ?


Is Married a bird? I thought it was the expensive millet?! Now I'm really confused :S I will I'll definitely take a picture of it when it gets here - I'm very good at standing on my moms icamera and snapping pictures.



aluz said:


> It looks like you are going to have lots of fun on your holiday, Noah and surely when you get back home, your mom and dad will shower you with presents and tasty treats for having been such a good boy while they are away.
> 
> Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, Niamh! I'm sending my best wishes to you and your fiancé.


I hope so! I'll be a really good boy on my holidays and I'll look forward to all my raspberries when my mom and dad get home. I celebrated my 2 year hatch day last week and ate so many raspberries I had a pain in my belly!!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks all for helping Noah with his confusion! - and for the well wishes.
I was writing out place name cards last night when Noah landed in the middle of them (literally) squawking about where he was going to sit so I had to explain to him that he's going on his holidays with all the other birdies. It's still a few weeks away but he's all flustered about everything. My main problem is weaning him back onto solid vegetables again as he won't be getting cupcakes in boarding - it might make the other birds jealous and we don't want that!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah,

Married means your Dad and Mom will be together with you forever! 
Since I'm pretty sure they would have been with your forever anyway, not much is really gonna change for you except you might get an extra raspberry more often than before. 

xoxo
Peachy

PS Oh yeah, you might get another name that goes after Noah. I think that part is confusing too though. I have a formal name and then I have my name "Peachy" my mom calls me. But sometimes she calls me Peachy Pie or Peachy Pie Bird but I don't care as long as she give me skritches.

PPS You are lucky to have lots of peoples to fuss over you when you are having your holiday. I bet they might even sneak you extra goodies when the other birdies aren't looking just 'cause you're so cute. 

Niahmh - 
Best wishes to you and your fiance for a wonderful wedding and much happiness in the years to come. :hug:

Please plan to share pictures with your TB "flock/family" when you return from your wedding and vacation! *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Noah,
> 
> Married means your Dad and Mom will be together with you forever!
> Since I'm pretty sure they would have been with your forever anyway, not much is really gonna change for you except you might get an extra raspberry more often than before.
> ...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Niahmh - 
Best wishes to you and your fiance for a wonderful wedding and much happiness in the years to come. :hug:

Please plan to share pictures with your TB "flock/family" when you return from your wedding and vacation! [/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/QUOTE]

Thanks Deborah,
Don't worry l could never forget my TB friends and there's a specific part of if that I'm really looking forward to sharing that I know everyone here will enjoy


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Noah

It's Mallorn here, my mum woke me up from a nap since I wanted to talk to you!

Sounds like your parents are going to love you even MORE! And my mum loves me a lot just like your mum and dad but I think married is like being "royal"--you get lots of special presents and ceremonies, and everything is official. Of course, there's lots of expensive millet in there, too. Imported, of course  I can't wait to hear about your holiday!


Niamh: 
I bet you're super excited for your wedding! I can't wait to hear about it  When exactly is it? More than a week?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi Noah
> 
> It's Mallorn here, my mum woke me up from a nap since I wanted to talk to you!
> 
> ...


Hi StarlingWings,
Yes we are super excited! Poor little Noah can't get his head around it though! And what a flap he has created amongst the budgies!! 

The wedding isn't until the 26th of September but we fly over to Ireland on the 19th. Can't wait!


----------



## Celyia (Sep 16, 2014)

Wha? Married isn't millet? Wait. I must have typed it wrong (budgie feet aren't so good at keyboards). I, uh, meant marriéd. It's, uh, a special french type millet... that, uh... very rare... uh... so rare that most people never hear of it.  SO! Your parents are gonna be all mates now?

HOW EXCITING! Think Princess Mallorn is right: does sound royal. And if anyone knows royalty, it'd be her.

-Tally.

Let me pop in here and say congratulations! Ireland? It sounds like you two have an amazing ceremony ahead of you.  Lots of pictures! Hoping to see lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Noah, it's Aries!

You know my mom explained to me what "married" means- it's a situation when people get prepared for, it's a ceremony, everyone wears their special outfits, there is a priest and they share some promises to each other-something like that. I wonder why people do that! I don't think I'll ever do that to a girl, well I don't know.
I don't know about the holiday place you're going either, my mum never brought me to one. But I know you'll be fine, man. And when your mom is back, there will be many treats (we like that, right?). You'll see when they come back, anyway! 
I am wishing you the best holidays, Noah! I am having a pretty good time here, with my mom's parents in Chalkidiki! See you when you come back!

- It's Despina again. How exciting this can be????? Oh I can't wait to read about it and see some pics! I am wishing you a lifetime of happiness Niamh! and you're going to Ireland?  Now that's a place I always wanted to visit!! Lucky you!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Celyia said:


> Wha? Married isn't millet? Wait. I must have typed it wrong (budgie feet aren't so good at keyboards). I, uh, meant marriéd. It's, uh, a special french type millet... that, uh... very rare... uh... so rare that most people never hear of it.  SO! Your parents are gonna be all mates now?
> 
> HOW EXCITING! Think Princess Mallorn is right: does sound royal. And if anyone knows royalty, it'd be her.
> 
> ...


This is the first time Noah & I shared a thread - I'm surprised he hasn't booted me out yet!!. Yes I'm from Ireland and all my family are there so we are going back for the wedding. Luke is Australian and his family are coming over for the wedding too so they are very excited about their first trip to Europe 



despoinaki said:


> Hey Noah, it's Aries!
> 
> You know my mom explained to me what "married" means- it's a situation when people get prepared for, it's a ceremony, everyone wears their special outfits, there is a priest and they share some promises to each other-something like that. I wonder why people do that! I don't think I'll ever do that to a girl, well I don't know.
> I don't know about the holiday place you're going either, my mum never brought me to one. But I know you'll be fine, man. And when your mom is back, there will be many treats (we like that, right?). You'll see when they come back, anyway!
> ...


Thank you Despina  haha don't worry I'll definitely share pictures as soon as I can


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Dear little Noah,

Please send your mom my good wishes for the wedding! I'm sure you will still be called "Noah",just your last name will probably change. Have you already asked your mom if you get a little friend in the future?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

nuxi said:


> Dear little Noah,
> 
> Please send your mom my good wishes for the wedding! I'm sure you will still be called "Noah",just your last name will probably change. Have you already asked your mom if you get a little friend in the future?


Thanks Gaby I really like my name so I hope I'm still Noah 
I just passed on your wishes to my mom - I sat on her head and chuckled it to her  
Yes I've asked my mom and dad and they've both agreed that a friend to keep me company would be a good idea


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Yes my mom is interviewing other potential birds to be my friend and move in with us. I've given her a selection criteria to follow and she is being very selective.


Ohh, I see  thanks for clarifying Noah. I imagine your mom is conducting these interviews away from home, so that you aren't seeing any these potential friends!

I bet you're daydreaming about what he or she is going to look like aren't you? That's okay if you don't want to admit it . I guess no one has passed the interview yet... Don't worry, I know she'll pick the perfect little buddy for you .


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I don't mind what they look like so long as they don't touch my things!! Or come too close because I'm not really a cuddly type of bird - I like my personal space. So I know my mom is asking lots of questions about their personalities


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How exciting and wonderful to be going back home for your special day, I know it will be absolutely fantastic for you both. Enjoy the occasion and spend some lovely time with your family and loved ones from home. Luke is going to be blown away by the experience I am sure. I love Irish accents I always keep talking if I come across an Irish person just to hear them  And can you do that wonderful dancing that your country is so famous for ?
Noah ,you little rascall remember to wish your Mummy and Daddy well and they might even bring you home a piece of special Irish Millet if you are a good boy.:clap::loveeyes::hug::lovers:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> How exciting and wonderful to be going back home for your special day, I know it will be absolutely fantastic for you both. Enjoy the occasion and spend some lovely time with your family and loved ones from home. Luke is going to be blown away by the experience I am sure. I love Irish accents I always keep talking if I come across an Irish person just to hear them  And can you do that wonderful dancing that your country is so famous for ?
> Noah ,you little rascall remember to wish your Mummy and Daddy well and they might even bring you home a piece of special Irish Millet if you are a good boy.:clap::loveeyes::hug::lovers:


Thanks Cathy 
Yes I'm super excited now and really looking forward to meeting my 1 week old niece too  Luke and his family are also really looking forward to the trip and I know my poor family are flat out preparing for Aussie invasion!! 

Haha oh I used to dance it when I was a kid alright but haven't now for many years - nowadays I just wing it on the dance floor!!! 

Noah I'm sure will be well looked after in the vets, they absolutely love it when he comes in


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Mommmm.... you're stealing my thread!!! 
Sorry budgies I was busy eating (and dancing in) a raspberry and then I dipped my tail in it and coloured the tips red to match my head - I'm a teenage kakariki so I feel the need to rebel! (It looks really cool though )

Well I don't really know what this dance is that my mom said she did but I bet it's not as good as my tap dancing! I'm a professional tap dancer you know and my tiny feet can move with the speed of lightening  Lately I've also been practicing the Haka because my cousins live in New Zealand - I think my great great grandparents came from there


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Noah!

Please ask your Mom to try to get a video of you tap dancing 'cause we'd love to watch you!

Do you think I could learn to do that?

xoxox
Peachy, 
and Pedro and Poppy
*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Noah, someday you will understand all this better...

Have a great trip and a Blessed wedding Niamh...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Noah!
> 
> Please ask your Mom to try to get a video of you tap dancing 'cause we'd love to watch you!
> 
> ...


My mom is always trying to catch me on camera but she can't keep up with me because I like to be everywhere all at once  - perhaps I could try and dance in once spot for a second or two?



Jonah said:


> Noah, someday you will understand all this better...
> 
> Have a great trip and a Blessed wedding Niamh...


When will that be? I'm already a big boy! My humans really have some funny notions 
PS my mom says thanks for your well wishes


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I asked my mom to record me tap dancing so that i can show everyone. We had to do several takes because I'm so hyper but eventually we got there - I had to slow my moves down a lot  this is me dancing on my fridge


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

And here's some pictures of me sporting my new red tail tips and being cute


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Noah!

I made my mom let me watch your video two times to see if I could learn your dance but I'm not sure I got it right yet. I think I may have to try again tomorrow.

Now I'm trying to convince her to give me a raspberry so I can make my tail feathers look like yours. 
After all, since we have the same colors I could dye the tips of my tail feathers too. Do you think the members would think we are twins??  
Nahh, probably not cause your bigger and your tail feathers are longer than mine. out:

Mom says I'm never gonna be as big as you 'cause we aren't the same kind of bird. I don't think that's fair!

Thanks for showing me your dance and your tail though I think you're super cool. 

Your friend,
Peachy*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah, you are so cute! Those last two pictures are very pretty and you look dashing, as usual  Your tap dance moves are very impressive--even the Princess clapped!!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Peachy I hope you get a raspberry they're delucious!  
I'm not sure why you can't be my size either? My mom said that I've put on 4 grams in weight!! 

I'm glad Mallorn enjoyed my dance I had to work hard to slow down the moves for the camera


----------

